# 12.0 release freebsd-update fetch problem



## Leveret (Dec 13, 2018)

When I perform freebsd-update fetch as root on version 12 I am umable to get a login prompt. Though I realize there are no updates yet, shouldn't I be able to Ctrl-c or something to get to a prompt and type in freebsd-update install? Has something changed with this version?


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 14, 2018)

Login prompt? I assume you meant shell prompt?

freebsd-update is a mere shell script to control-c should be honored though it also depends on how your shell environment was set up and what programs were being executed. The delay could be caused by other issues like a timeout for example.


----------



## BuHo (Dec 17, 2018)

Hello,
I do not know if I am right but I think he refers to this error, if you try to `freebsd-update fetch` you get an infinite loop. If you try control-c to "terminate" nothing happens. I am getting the same issue on one of my servers.




Regards,


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 17, 2018)

BuHo said:


> I do not know if I am right but I think he refers to this error, if you try to `freebsd-update fetch` you get an infinite loop. If you try control-c to "terminate" nothing happens.



You should be able to escape it with the `:q` key combo. I got the same error running `freebsd-update fetch` but never waited for it to go to the "skipping" part.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2018)

That's not vi(1), it's less(1) (You can tell by the reversed "(END)" at the bottom).


----------



## Leveret (Dec 18, 2018)

I am able to escape using :q. Just thought I'd ask since it never happened with earlier versions I used. Is this loop an error or due to some change? It's no longer a problem since I can escape with :q as Trihexagonal stated.


----------



## pavlar (Dec 18, 2018)

SirDice said:


> That's not vi(1), it's less(1) (You can tell by the reversed "(END)" at the bottom).


Your advice leads to:

```
No bracket in top line  (press RETURN)
```

So we are waiting for patches. Tips have nothing to do with it


----------



## xtaz (Dec 18, 2018)

The default pager was changed from more(1) to less(1) in 12.0. From /usr/src/UPDATING:


```
20180808:                                                                                            
         The default pager for most commands has been changed to "less".  To                          
         restore the old behavior, set PAGER="more" and MANPAGER="more -s" in                          
         your environment.
```

With more if you reached the end you just pressed a key and it continued. With less you have to press q.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 18, 2018)

xtaz said:


> With less you have to press q.



That's correct. It will bring you back to the command line if you just press q.


----------

